# Hymer door inner panel removal



## Goldwinger

I need to remove the inside door panel from the passenger door I have searched most forums and threads but unable to find any help. 
The door looks a standard fit to hymers around 2000 to 2006 this is what would have been the drivers door can anyone help or have you taken one off thank you.


----------



## margrae

Hi

I have just removed the cab door inner panel........what a job !!

Removed 3 screws on the hinge side of panel then removed door handle by prising off the plastic covers being careful not to mangle them.

Removed pull handle by removing single screw, pulled on handle releasing plastic suround.

There are a couple of pieces of plastic near bottom of door holding the small lower section of the panel to the large upper section, carefully lever these off....mine were held in place with sikaflex.

Used a paint scraper and small hammer to tap side of scraper to prise the plastic panel away from door being very careful not to crack plastic panel especially the window section which is very flimsy.
I started from the hinge side of the door because the lip is narrower, which you will find when replacing said panel ( such fun replacing !!...not )
It does take quite a while inching along door frame as mine had Sikaflex in places which made removal more difficult. 

Once you have released door panel disconnect window switch and then you can put panel to one side out of harms way. Remember about the the lock pin protruding out of panel, lift panel up over it .

I had to remove the panel to access door lock mechanisim.

Putting the panel back was harder, especially getting door lock pin in position, but holding panel a little higher than its fitting position should with a bit of fiddling do the job. The lip on the outer edge of door needs to be fitted in place first. Remember to reconnect electric window switch before putting panel back on door.

Hope this helps......patience and a lot of cursing helped !!

margaret


----------



## margrae

Here is a pic of the inside of door

margaret


----------



## Goldwinger

Margaret, thank you It is for a friends Hymer not looking forward to it at all but he is unable to look or unlock the door. I could not believe that some one had not done the job before and posted here.


----------



## margrae

Hi

Thats what happenened to mine. the problem was really quite easy to fix but getting at that damn lock was a nightmare. My habitatation door had the same problem both caused by my son forcing the lock.
The hab door was easy as its very accessable but the cab door was a different matter. I can't understand why Hymer didn't make access to the cab door lock easier eg an access panel.

The problem with the locks on mine was fixed by taking the lock cylinder out and realigning it, the cab door lock required taking the spring off the lock cylinder housing which freed the lock and I was able to turn key. Replacing the spring was a little fiddly but once fitted the lock worked a treat. 
Getting the cab door lock to work properly insitu was relatively easy...you just have to align it correctly, a bit trial and error.

Now .....if I can do it I'm sure you can too.....

My Hymer is a 2002 B564
I asked Brownhills about replacement lock....cost around £200 !! so better fix it yourself. I manged to find one on ebay £56 !! (German site) but it was a private seller and he had only one. I didn't need to use it but will come in handy if any of my locks break

I have inserted a closer pic of cab door lock......the wheel with the flat edge on the right of pic has the screw to remove barrel.


Good luck
margaret


----------



## Mike G

Hi Margare, thank you for such a detailed and helpful post, I have a similar problem with the drivers door of my 2002 B680, the only fly in the ointment for me is that the door is locked in the closed position and so the door strap, etc prevents me from removing the inner door panel gently (which is brittle from the sun I imagine), so before I risk unnecessary damage to the panel, do you or any other contributors have any advice on realigning the key slot with the mechanism behind without removing the inner panel?
Thanks in advance
Mike G


----------



## jiwawa

Margaret herself hasn't posted since early 2017 but hopefully someone else might be able to help.

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## Mike G

Hi, I got the lock sorted without having to remove the door inner panel, with a bit of advice from a locksmith, I just sprayed some WD40 into the lock barrel and gave it a chance to work and again sprayed in some more, then after a time I gently tapped in a copy key into the barrel with a hammer and the linkage realigned nicely and hey presto! the lock is back in action. (I got lucky!), thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mike G said:


> Hi, I got the lock sorted without having to remove the door inner panel, with a bit of advice from a locksmith, I just sprayed some WD40 into the lock barrel and gave it a chance to work and again sprayed in some more, then after a time I gently tapped in a copy key into the barrel with a hammer and the linkage realigned nicely and hey presto! the lock is back in action. (I got lucky!), thanks for the welcome.


Thanks for telling us how you got it working again Mike, many new members don't come back to let us know.


----------



## Drew

Welcome aboard Mick,

The main drawback of WD-40 for lock lubrication is that it is a petroleum based product that leaves an oily residue. This oily residues attracts and holds onto dust, dirt, and other airborne contaminants, these will eventually cause the lock to operate poorly after a short time.

For servicing (cleaning) an old lock, WD-40 is useful as it can help remove corrosion so it can operate more smoothly, but all oil residues should be cleaned off after, using a de-greasing product, and then lubricated after with a non-oil based product.

Might I suggest that you now spray your lock with *WD-40 Specialist Silicone.*

As a stand-alone lubricant, WD-40 is an excellent product, but not the best choice for lock lubrication.


----------



## jiwawa

That's a great result Mike, and so much less hassle!


----------

